# Autoimmune disease



## GDMAK5 (May 24, 2014)

Our lovely 4-year-old vizsla suffers from an autoimmune disease. He often breaks out in painful puss filled lumps which can only be controlled with steroids and antibiotics. He is currently seeing a dermatologist, but she is unable to give us any answers. The poor boy is taking blood thinners, steroids. omega 3 and quite often antibiotics. The dermatologist has tried to wean him down to a lower dose of steroid, but it usually results in more outbreaks and another dose of antibiotics. I wondered if anyone had experienced similar problems. It's so upsetting and frustrating.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry your pup is going through this. The stress alone, has to be draining on you. Have you considered seeing a Internist. They can sometimes figure out, what has stumped other vets.


----------

